# koi kiddy pool setup would you recomend ?



## jack1234 (Dec 27, 2010)

hi i have been searching on youtube and saw a couple of people with a hold they have digged in the ground and a little kiddie pool with filter they remove the choloride and they say they would recomend but 

would you recomend it  cheers jack fast reply would be must appreciated. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not really.They have pond kits that will last much longer than a kiddie pool.The kiddie pools are made cheap and will last one season,maybe two.The pond kits however will last a very long time if set up right.Also a kiddie pool is too small for koi.They need lots of room,and i dont recommend any less than 1000 gallon pond so the fish will have room for himself plus a few friends as they need companionship.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> Not really.They have pond kits that will last much longer than a kiddie pool.The kiddie pools are made cheap and will last one season,maybe two.The pond kits however will last a very long time if set up right.Also a kiddie pool is too small for koi.They need lots of room,and i dont recommend any less than 1000 gallon pond so the fish will have room for himself plus a few friends as they need companionship.


I agree totally!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Building your own pond requires very little...2 friends and a case of beer and maybe some food.

Get carpeting or underlayment that is being thrown out. Also black plastic that you can quad layer over your hole...see a local farmer about raiding his fence rows and getting some rocks...

Dig the whole
Lay your carpet and plastic over it
Add rocks to keep the sides up and decorate.
Begin filling. Dont add fish untill you have a filter and Some plants. Lillies are easy to grow and will cover everything if you let them. Parrot feather is another easy plant. Toss in a lotus as your center peice. Build a rock waterfall if you want (do not use cement it will leach cemicals into the water). After 2-3 weeks add goldfish....wait another 2 weeks introduce your koi.


----------



## berkokid (Jan 11, 2011)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> Building your own pond requires very little...2 friends and a case of beer and maybe some food.
> 
> Get carpeting or underlayment that is being thrown out. Also black plastic that you can quad layer over your hole...see a local farmer about raiding his fence rows and getting some rocks...
> 
> ...


Well - this is a great recipe for a water garden ... koi pond - you will struggle. 

Koi pond construction is a different beast. Koi require a lot more water volume than goldfish. Hundreds of gallon per koi if you plan on doing right by them. Koi need depth ... exercising all muscles in their body requires vertical movement ... in my experience / opinion: 4 feet of depth bare minimum 5 feet is really the right floor. 

Koi produce orders of magnitude more waste than goldfish. It's difficult to properly filter a koi pond without a bottom drain. Make any other mistake in koi pond construction, but don't make the mistake of not properly forming the pond to have currents push waste and debris towards a bottom drain. Coverage radius of a 4" drain is about 10 - 12 feet and you'll want a minimum of 3000 GPH to keep the pipe clean. 3" Bottom drain sweeps a radius of about 7-8 feet and you'd want 2000 GPH minimum. 

As for rocks along the sides - it's not my preference, and not my recommendation. It can absolutely be done if you're willing to do the maintenance, but they catch a tremendous amount of waste and create tons of opportunities for evil bugs and bacteria that aren't that friendly to pond fish  

As for plants - good luck. Koi will, in all likelihood, root around in them and make a total mess, if not destroy 'em.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

berkokid said:


> Well - this is a great recipe for a water garden ... koi pond - you will struggle.
> 
> Koi pond construction is a different beast. Koi require a lot more water volume than goldfish. Hundreds of gallon per koi if you plan on doing right by them. Koi need depth ... exercising all muscles in their body requires vertical movement ... in my experience / opinion: 4 feet of depth bare minimum 5 feet is really the right floor.
> 
> ...


This 2cents would be worth alot more if they heed your advice and do it right. Doing the wrong way could cost a small fortune in the end! Well said berkokid


----------



## bflymigrate (Sep 14, 2011)

you can buy a pond liner that is 12ft bye 15ft at home depot for $60 and it will give you up to 500 gallons of water, i would got with the pond liner!


----------

